
What not to do in your pitch deck - icakisan
http://odiseev.com/2015/10/24/what-not-to-do-in-your-pitch-deck/
======
icakisan
Here are some of the hints. I will appreciate if you post some more topics in
the comments of my blog.

* DO NOT clutter your slides with tons of text and information. Sorry, I just get overwhelmed with different fonts and pics and all the things YOU consider important. You will spot if your slides are too informative if people start asking questions to which you have stated the answers earlier.

* DO NOT identify huge market and reserve a cut of it while not establishing a link to why this market might belong to you one day.

* DO NOT miss out what you will do with investors money and how much you need.

and more.

